
Did doom visit the Swedes yesterday as planned? - 1cvmask
https://philip.greenspun.com/blog/2020/05/24/did-doom-visit-the-swedes-yesterday-as-planned/
======
tqh
Since everyone is so interested in Sweden, SVT has some nice graphs:
[https://www.svt.se/datajournalistik/the-spread-of-the-
corona...](https://www.svt.se/datajournalistik/the-spread-of-the-coronavirus/)

